# Insurance - Recommendations or Alternatives



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

My husband and I are planning on getting pet insurance of our future dog and our cat. However I've been reading about pet owners being better off not having pet insurance and instead, save the money that would be sent to pet insurance on a separate savings account.

Would I be better off without pet insurance and just make my own Pet emergency funds?

The pet Insurance my husband and I are looking at is Petplan. It was recommended by a family member who has a good eye for deals. I heard mostly good things about them but a fair bit of bad. Here is there site: Petplan Pet Insurance - The Best Pet Health Insurance Plans for Unexpected Veterinary Bills - Get a Free Quote!


So Pet insurance, yay or nay?

If yay, which have you experienced and would recommend? Which should I avoid or be cautious about?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am interested in this too. I have heard both sides - it's a great thing, and it's not.

Personally, I would really like to get a cheap plan that would pay for something like emergency operations, but not necessarily every vet visit. And since both my dogs are old, one has a heart condition and both have arthritis, I'm afraid it's like people and they would cost alot more.

But, I haven't gotten off my lazy rear and actually checked into it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is a question to ask and answer for yourself:

If you don't have pet insurance, but put some aside in savings each month; would you have some way of covering an emergency $1500+ vet bill even if your current savings weren't enough?

I've never gotten pet insurance. In fact, when my DH and I first started having dogs; it didn't even exist. So, we put some aside each month. That has worked well for us; but we also have the means that we wouldn't face a financial emergency or true hardship should a big unexpected vet expense arise. 

I also see a direct parallel to increasingly treating animal medical problems on par with human medical problems. So, people who are inclined to pull out all the stops on tests, procedures, surgeries, etc. should probably buy insurance. I have heard people who have insurance say it's important to purchase it from day 1 with a new puppy and to have everything documented in writing both by the insurance company and any vet reports.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I am interested in this too. I have heard both sides - it's a great thing, and it's not.
> 
> Personally, I would really like to get a cheap plan that would pay for something like emergency operations, but not necessarily every vet visit. And since both my dogs are old, one has a heart condition and both have arthritis, I'm afraid it's like people and they would cost alot more.
> 
> But, I haven't gotten off my lazy rear and actually checked into it.


Yeah I'm currently looking into finding more info on difference pet insurance. It seems that I'm going to find both really good positive and negatives on each company. Debating if I should just settle with a savings account since I'll have more control over my money with no claim caps or having the company suddenly telling me they won't cover. I have noticed, when I was getting rough quotes, that the older and more problems the dog is prone to have, the higher the monthly fee will be. :/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Yeah I'm currently looking into finding more info on difference pet insurance. It seems that I'm going to find both really good positive and negatives on each company. Debating if I should just settle with a savings account since I'll have more control over my money with no claim caps or having the company suddenly telling me they won't cover. I have noticed, when I was getting rough quotes, that the older and more problems the dog is prone to have, the higher the monthly fee will be. :/


Yes, when I made alot of money it wasn't an issue. Now that I don't, a $5000 operation would be a real budget killer. But like you say - just when you need them, is that when they say sorry you aren't covered for this? 

Only if they have the accident, or eat the sock, in your back yard on a Tuesday with the wind blowing from the north will it be covered.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I recommend Trupanion. I think insurance is great and of course like everything else you are going to hear the good and the bad. Some people pay x amount of $$ per year for 5 years and never need to use it while others have an accident or emergency pop up and they are relieved to know that a good portion of it is covered. We have a client who's 7 mth old crazy puppy thought they could zig and zag around some trees and ended up completely tearing his ACL ligament. The TPLO surgery is $3500, 7 days after being home and starting to heal the dog became very ill and had seizures, off to the neurologist they went only to find out the dog contracted meningitis!!! A $2000 MRI and a $1500 spinal tap later :S and guess what???? They didnt carry over the insurance the puppy came with, instead they let it run out.

Personally I would rather have it, Just in case.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Here is a question to ask and answer for yourself:
> 
> If you don't have pet insurance, but put some aside in savings each month; would you have some way of covering an emergency $1500+ vet bill even if your current savings weren't enough?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input. I will definitely have to think about this carefully. I'm more concerned about my 5 year old cat I will be taking back with me. He's relatively healthy over all but it may be prone to having urine infections. There has only been one incident, and although I don't remember the details ( I was not present when my parents took him to the vet) I'm sure it's something I may need to look out for future problems.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The thing with pet insurance is that most companies will NOT cover pre-existing issues. So if your cat has shown a history of UTI's then anything related to that issue will not be covered. Thats why its important to get the insurance right away so there is a paper trail and all issues will be covered if they appear.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I recommend Trupanion. I think insurance is great and of course like everything else you are going to hear the good and the bad. Some people pay x amount of $$ per year for 5 years and never need to use it while others have an accident or emergency pop up and they are relieved to know that a good portion of it is covered. We have a client who's 7 mth old crazy puppy thought they could zig and zag around some trees and ended up completely tearing his ACL ligament. The TPLO surgery is $3500, 7 days after being home and starting to heal the dog became very ill and had seizures, off to the neurologist they went only to find out the dog contracted meningitis!!! A $2000 MRI and a $1500 spinal tap later :S and guess what???? They didnt carry over the insurance the puppy came with, instead they let it run out.
> 
> Personally I would rather have it, Just in case.


That's a very good point. In either case there is a risk in everything. I suppose it's better to consider a safer alternative and go with a plan. I'm checking out Trupanion and they seem very decent. Unfortunately they don't offer services in the states


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> The thing with pet insurance is that most companies will NOT cover pre-existing issues. So if your cat has shown a history of UTI's then anything related to that issue will not be covered. Thats why its important to get the insurance right away so there is a paper trail and all issues will be covered if they appear.


Argh! That is a very fine point to keep in mind. Fortunately, when I get my german shepherd puppy, I can have her covered completely.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Pet Insurance for your Dog or Cat is the American site


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I am officially an idiot. lol and only now did I notice the 'select your region" option XD


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Perfect timing for this topic. I am in the middle of researching pet insurance, and have also heard good and bad re: personal stories. 

I heard some good things about Trupanion, so I read up on it and called them about some questions I had. Well. The woman was very nice, and explained to me that my rates would be higher because: 1. I own a "rare" breed (Dogue de Bordeaux), and 2. I live in an urban area (New York City). Okay, fine. C'est la vie.

The worst part was concerning the fact that my dog (9 mos. old) is not neutered. They have a limited clause in the contract that states that he would not be covered if he got hit by a car because, well, an intact dog is more likely to be on the hunt for females and more likely to run into traffic. 

Also, if he were to be attacked in, say, a dog park, they may not cover it.... because, you know, he's still in possession of his testicles.

I'm looking into Embrace health insurance now... but I'm becoming a bit jaded...


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Most that I have looked at you have to pay the vet out of pocket then they reimburse you. Correct me if I am wrong please. But then you have the hassel of finding a way to get the money up front and waiting who knows how long for your claim reimbursement. Or if now they do pay vets directly you have to find a vet that will accept the insurance which who knows how hard that will be.

I have several thousand dollars in care credit. Which is basically a credit card that can be only used for doctors or veterinarians. You do have to find a vet that accepts it but in my area I have not found one that does not. I have $5500 available and unlike a savings account there is no temptation to use it for something else because it CAN'T be used for anything else.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Perfect timing for this topic. I am in the middle of researching pet insurance, and have also heard good and bad re: personal stories.
> 
> I heard some good things about Trupanion, so I read up on it and called them about some questions I had. Well. The woman was very nice, and explained to me that my rates would be higher because: 1. I own a "rare" breed (Dogue de Bordeaux), and 2. I live in an urban area (New York City). Okay, fine. C'est la vie.
> 
> ...


That's just nuts. :heh:


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I have Petplan for both of my labs.
I got it AFTER Moka broke her leg ($4850) and Java tore both ACLs($10,000+).
Moka knees are certified, so if she tears either/both ACLs surgery would be covered.
Java also has elbow dysplasia..she was diagnosed after she was insured, so any future treatment/surgery for that is covered also. 

I spent $15,000 on 2 dogs(both dogs were only 1 year old) for 4 surgeries in less than 6 months. 
The savings account thing sounds good...but in relaity, if they need a big surgery, the savings account is just not going to cover it. 
We spent all of our savings on Moka's surgeries and had to take out a bank loan for Java's surgeries. 

Having insurance on both girls gives me peace of mind...because I know firsthand that accidents CAN and DO happen.


----------

